# [SOLVED] Connected but no internet connection



## doorkalove (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm on a Dlink DIR 615 Router and it's new and so far I've set it up to connect wirelessly (good signal) but there is no connection on internet explorer or anything. 

Heres my ipconfig /all





> Windows IP Configuration
> 
> Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : (nameoflaptopremovedforprivacy)
> Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
> ...


Im currently connected through a modem. 

I've tried everything I could think of from looking through techsupport and googling the issue but nothing seems to work. Help please?


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Connected but no internet connection*

a few questions to answer 

Does it work on other PCs ?
Does it work on cable at all ?
have you done a full powercycle - see below

you look like you have a good connection on both wired and wireless 

do you have or ever had a security suite / firewall on the PC - like norton, mcafee etc 

whats the status of the lights on the modem and router ?

lets see some ping tests



*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Ping Tests *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here

Start> Run {search bar in Vista}> CMD to open a DOS window and type:

Type the following command 
*Ping 192.168.0.1*
Post back the results
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping google.com*
Post back the results
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping 209.183.226.152*
post back results
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

* How to power cycle *

“power cycle” process to reboot or reset the modem/router

 Switch off all the devices modem, router and computers also unplug their power cables.
 Wait at least 30 seconds.
 Plug the power cords back in, but don’t switch them on.
 First turn on the modem and then wait for a few minutes for it to settle and all the lights to become stable.
 Next switch on the router (if a seperate device ) and then wait for a few minutes for it to settle and all the lights to become stable.
 Now turn on your computer, You should now be able to access the Internet.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: Connected but no internet connection*

Hi doorkalove,

In addition to what etaf has said, also try resetting the winsock and flushing the DNS. opening the command prompt and then type in the following commands:

reset winsock = "netsh winsock reset"

Flush DNS = "ipconfig \flushdns"

Hope this helps you out.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Connected but no internet connection*

It appears to me your wireless and wired are not connecting to the same router.

Look at the lease times. Look at the dns suffix. If using the same dhcp server the lease times should be the same as well as the suffix.

Also look at the wired nic. You have dhcp enabled but you have the wrong ip address
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.64 <--- wrong should be 192.168.0.64
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

I suspect you are connecting to the neighbors open wireless network.

To troubleshoot this start by focusing on the wired connection. Disable the wireless connection for now. log back into the router and correct your dhcp scope from a 1 to a 0 save the config, reboot and see if you have internet access.


----------



## doorkalove (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Connected but no internet connection*

I can't connect it directly from the router either.
I have tried the flush DNS several times before but doesn't work.

Here's my ping test


> Pinging 192.168.0.1 with 32 bytes of data:
> 
> Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time=3ms TTL=64
> Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time=4ms TTL=64
> ...


I'm not using a neighbor's wireless network, I'm connecting to my own WPA secured wireless network.

I'm not sure how to change the scope or find the setting in my router settings?

Thank you for the help!


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Connected but no internet connection*

I can only politely disagree with you concerning your wireless connection. The proof is in your ipconfig output.

To start disable the wireless connection. You do this in lan connections and a right mouse click on the wireless, choose disable.

Then go into the wired lan properties and change from "obtain ip automactially" to "use the following ip address.

type in the following;

ip address 192.168.0.2
subnet mask 255.255.255.0
gateway 192.168.0.1
dns 192.168.0.1

click OK and then try to access your router at 192.168.0.1 You should be successful since now you have the correct ip address to do so.


----------



## doorkalove (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Connected but no internet connection*

I did what you stated above and internet still does not work. I can access router settings just fine with wireless "on", I just can't access any websites or anything.

Oh no I am really not using a neighbor's internet, no one near us have unsecure internet, I wouldn't lie about this as I assume it could be a reason for why things aren't working and wouldn't want to make things more difficult to solve as I appreciate all the help.

I did a ipconfig/all again if you guys needed it



> Windows IP Configuration
> 
> 
> Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
> ...



Thanks again


----------



## doorkalove (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Connected but no internet connection*

Just making sure I did it right I took some screen shots

http://img684.imageshack.us/img684/3790/ipscreenshot.png

http://img17.imageshack.us/img17/2232/localareaconnection.png

http://img541.imageshack.us/img541/9387/wap.png

http://img155.imageshack.us/img155/8338/connectedbutnoconnectio.png

Would the conflict with this as you stated earlier have anything to do with it? 

Thank you


----------



## doorkalove (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Connected but no internet connection*

Got this fixed now. There was an issue with the router settings. Thanks for the help


----------



## Woeterr (Jul 12, 2011)

Hey, can you maybe post what setting was wrong?
Because I have the same problem, and I can't find any solution.
Thanks.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Woeterr* - please start your own Thread. Thanks


Woeterr said:


> Hey, can you maybe post what setting was wrong?
> Because I have the same problem, and I can't find any solution.
> Thanks.


----------

